# Flip Top Tool Cart



## MT Stringer

It ain't pretty but it is functional. I used 2x lumber I already had...and a few new ones to finish it off. It is solid and works well. I need to add a lower shelf because the spindles fall off their mount when the oscillating sander is upside down. :-(

I made the pivot pin from 5/8 inch solid aluminum rod. Each one is about 5-6 inches long. The rod was leftover from a previous project and I had the appropriate drill bit (21/32") so the rod fits nicely and doesn't bind. I used 3/8 eye bolts instead of the 5/16 inch in the plans.

The table is three 3/4 inch material - plywood on the outer and mdf in the middle. The tools are mounted securely. I don't want the planer falling from the table when it is upside down.


----------



## snapperlicious

Pretty cool, never seen one before


----------



## Flat Fish

That is a great idea, especially if you are space limited. Nice!


----------



## speckle-catcher

nicely done MT!


----------



## Tortuga

Nice Job.... Can I come over and watch you when you try to turn it upside down ???:rotfl:


----------



## MT Stringer

Tortuga said:


> Nice Job.... Can I come over and watch you when you try to turn it upside down ???:rotfl:


Jim, it's a one handed operation. I tried to video it but just as I was flipping the top over, dust fell from the planer, the shop fan blew it into my face, and I had to quit. :-(

It does flip with minimal effort. Practice will make me a better flipper. The planer weighs 80 pounds and the sander a lot less...maybe 30. However, it does rotate easily. And double storage capacity with a single space taken up.

No more lifting the planer off a furniture dolly onto a stand before and after using it. All four 3" casters have brakes so it is easy to roll outside and lock it down.


----------



## 3192

MT...*VERY* clever design!! Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## MT Stringer

I forgot to mention I got the idea from plans published in a magazine called The Complete Small Shop. It was a free gift with my subscription of ShopNotes.

If you check You Tube, there are a couple of videos of carts folks have made. The plans I went by called for using 3/4 inch plywood for the sides and top, but I still had some 2x4's left over from my old work bench so I used them and a few new ones. 

I ran the planer yesterday. The cart is nice and steady once all four corners are locked down and I set the brakes on the casters. The entire cart is heavy to say the least but rolls well. I did have a little trouble lifting it to get it back into the garage. :-(


----------



## Robert A.

Now that is 2cool!"" Awesome job!


----------



## Pasadena1944

I'd like to have that with my planner on one side and my miter saw on the other side...


----------



## Pasadena1944

Is there a set of plans for it ?


----------



## MT Stringer

After looking around the i-net, I found several links to others that have made this type of tool stand.

This link is to a project that used the same plans as mine. He followed the plans as presented in the mag.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49493

Another...
http://www.wordsnwood.com/2007/p.fliptop/

This one looks real nice but I don't have room for it.
http://www.woodbin.com/projects/flip_top_outfeed_table.htm

@Pasadena1944, you are welcome to come check out my cart if you like. I am just across the creek from Pasadena.


----------

